# turbo car flames



## SERious27 (Nov 19, 2003)

why do high power turbo cars shoot flames out the exaust


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Because some of them have no cat and run quite rich to keep the engine from blowing up. Even N/A cars can shoot flames.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

or they bought a flame thrower kit after seeing F&F too many times  :fluffy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Many turbocharged cars run very rich at lower RPMs, and many run straight-pipe exhausts. The exhaust gas temperatures of a heavily-built car are also pretty extreme. Add unburnt gasoline, no cat, and a really hot exhaust system, and you get flames. You'll especially notice this when the car shifts.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> or they bought a flame thrower kit after seeing F&F too many times  :fluffy:


 i want flames for my f150... o-60 in 4ever... but id be stylin doin it. or the bike... yea flames on a bike...

has anyone seen the pics of the cavalier with the flamethrowers that melted his rear bumper and scorched the paint on his trunk... man i gotta find that again and post it...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly, as ricey as it sounds, having a flamethrower kit on a showcar would be fun for outdoor shows. I think it would be especially sick with a side-exit exhaust.

Yes, it's rice as hell, but it certainly would gather attention.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

samo said:


> Honestly, as ricey as it sounds, having a flamethrower kit on a showcar would be fun for outdoor shows. I think it would be especially sick with a side-exit exhaust.
> 
> Yes, it's rice as hell, but it certainly would gather attention.




it would be helpful to keep the tailgaters off your ass haha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

samo said:


> Honestly, as ricey as it sounds, having a flamethrower kit on a showcar would be fun for outdoor shows. .


saves money on BBQ'ing the hamburgers and hotdogs too...!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> Honestly, as ricey as it sounds, having a flamethrower kit on a showcar would be fun for outdoor shows. I think it would be especially sick with a side-exit exhaust.
> 
> Yes, it's rice as hell, but it certainly would gather attention.



i have to make a quote...
" you know what would also draw a crowd? a golfer with an arm growing out of his ass"
-Shooter McGavin. Happy Gilmore


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

Char-grilled Pedestrian, Anyone??


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SERious27 said:


> why do high power turbo cars shoot flames out the exaust


In the instance of WRC cars, they are equipped with an antilag feature that dumps extra fuel into the cylinders when the throttle is lifted. This fuel then burns in the exhaust stream, keeping the turbo spooled at all times, eliminating turbo lag. This feature is controlled by the driver and only used on stages to prevent damage to the turbo.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> has anyone seen the pics of the cavalier with the flamethrowers that melted his rear bumper and scorched the paint on his trunk... man i gotta find that again and post it...


actually if it's the one i think ur talking about it was a yellow cav and it caught on fire not because of flamethrower exhaust, but because of improperly installed underbody neons that shorted out. the fire was on the right side of the car, a cav's exhaust is on the left.... 

ppl were just saying it was from FF exhaust cuz they're ignorant and didn't get the facts straight......


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

AZ02SpecV said:


> actually if it's the one i think ur talking about it was a yellow cav and it caught on fire not because of flamethrower exhaust, but because of improperly installed underbody neons that shorted out. the fire was on the right side of the car, a cav's exhaust is on the left....
> 
> 
> yea thats it the yellow one
> ...



my bad, i saw a post on another forum wit hthe description that this is what happents to people who try to be 2fast 2 furious... i guess i got caught up in that :loser: 

still funny as hell to see a melted ass cav....


----------

